# help choosing a router



## purplemer (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey peeps...
this might seem like a noobish question to you routerphiles... 
I am about to get my first router. I want it so I can make doors for my kitchen and a few other little things.
Whats the best to buy a ruoter with a 1/4 inch collet or one that takes a half inch collet, would the one with the half inch collet be too big and heavt, the one at screwfix is no longer stocked . Wickes do one for £54 looks good bot not sure if its too big and heavy...

ANy advice please..

thank you


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Many of the better routers come with both sizes of collet. It is a simple matter to change collets.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

purplemer said:


> Hey peeps...
> this might seem like a noobish question to you routerphiles...
> I am about to get my first router. I want it so I can make doors for my kitchen and a few other little things.
> Whats the best to buy a ruoter with a 1/4 inch collet or one that takes a half inch collet, would the one with the half inch collet be too big and heavt, the one at screwfix is no longer stocked . Wickes do one for £54 looks good bot not sure if its too big and heavy...
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

I would purchase a router with 1/2 collet.

BTW, your profile says you are from the US, however you are talking prices in pounds.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you are making cupboard doors, you should have at least a midsized router, 1200 to 1500 watts/ 2- 2 1/2 hp. If you want to make raised panel type doors using large bits, you should go to full size, 1800 watts/ 3 1/4 to 3 1/2 hp. If you go larger than about 1 1/2"/ 40mm diameter bits you should also look for speed control. 22,000 to 25,000 rpm is way too fast for big bits.


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Goto your local hardware shop that sells woodworking supplies in a main city and take a tour and have them to explain the differences between the models that they have and carry in stock.

The bigger the router bit is the bigger the amp load will be, commercial tools are around 13 amp draw.

Even Craftsman makes a good 13 amp Plunge router w/ 1/4" & 1/2" collets model #315.275110 and it is a 3.5Hp plunge router, until the other day i had no problems w/ mine till the 1/2" collet broke into so buy a extra 1/2" collet since it is the thinest of the 2 sizes.

Plus have them to tell you who repairs the routers in the big city and try to stay w/ a main company where parts can be easy to get.

Dave


----------

